# Let’s bust myths!



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

Let’s bust some myths. I’ll start out with the easiest one: searing meat “holds in” the juices.

Getting a sear on meat is only possible if the cut of meat _loses_ moisture. So moisture is actually lost when you sear a steak.

There are so many websites on this subject, that I don’t think posting any particular site would serve a purpose.

Who’s next?


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2018)

If your soup/stew/tomato sauce is too salty, cooking a potato in it will draw some of the the salt out of the liquid.

NO IT WON'T!!!  The potato will absorb some of the liquid with the salt in it but potatoes do not have the magical ability to chemically break down the salty liquid and remove the salt while leaving everything else behind.

The only solution is to add more of the liquids already in the pot to dilute it.


The following is an article on the Washington Post be Dr. Robert Woke, Professor Emeritus of Chemistry at the University of Pittsburgh.  Please check out his book, "What Einstein Told His Cook".  It's fascinating.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...06a-8370-7e66f03719f4/?utm_term=.4aeb64c7d1b5


----------



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> If your soup/stew/tomato sauce is too salty, cooking a potato in it will draw some of the the salt out of the liquid.
> 
> NO IT WON'T!!!  The potato will absorb some of the liquid with the salt in it but potatoes do not have the magical ability to chemically break down the salty liquid and remove the salt while leaving everything else behind.
> 
> ...


Good one!


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2018)

Salting bean cooking water makes them tough or somehow impedes softening


----------



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

*Location x 3 is what it’s about. Not so fast!*

The yeast that is required by a sourdough starter is already contained in the flour itself. The starter doesn’t pull “wild yeast” from the air. This was tested by 1) Developing several different starters in different locations. No, not like the corner drugstore! Anyway, the starters were measured and treated identically. The end result? Even though different bags of flour were used (same brand, though), after analysis, the strain of yeast that showed up in every single starter was the same strain! 

So, you don’t have to go to San Francisco. Not to commence caring for a starter, anyway.


----------



## caseydog (May 15, 2018)

Cool thread. I don't have anything to add right at this moment, but something will come to me. I'm guessing that there must be dozens, if not more, myths associated with cooking. 

CD


----------



## jennyema (May 15, 2018)

Moist Cooking Methods Give you Moister Results Than Dry Cooking Methods


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2018)

Cleaning mushrooms with running water will make them retain water. Not true!


----------



## CharlieD (May 15, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> The yeast that is required by a sourdough starter is already contained in the flour itself. The starter doesn’t pull “wild yeast” from the air. This was tested by 1) Developing several different starters in different locations. No, not like the corner drugstore! Anyway, the starters were measured and treated identically. The end result? Even though different bags of flour were used (same brand, though), after analysis, the strain of yeast that showed up in every single starter was the same strain!
> 
> So, you don’t have to go to San Francisco. Not to commence caring for a starter, anyway.




You are mixing things here. Yeast and San Francisco are two different things. SF sour dough id more of a technique than type of yeast.

As far as starter, was it done in the same room or not. Starter is a whole and huge discussion.


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2018)

A big pot of water is needed for boiling pasta....wrong. 

As long as all of the pasta is well covered with water, crowding is never an issue. Save water, save time.


----------



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> The yeast that is required by a sourdough starter is already contained in the flour itself. The starter doesn’t pull “wild yeast” from the air. This was tested by 1) Developing several different starters in different locations. No, not like the corner drugstore! Anyway, the starters were measured and treated identically. The end result? Even though different bags of flour were used (same brand, though), after analysis, the strain of yeast that showed up in every single starter was the same strain!
> 
> So, you don’t have to go to San Francisco. Not to commence caring for a starter, anyway.


I’ve read articles about people actually taking a San Francisco vacation just to start their starter, their rationale being that their starter will “pick up” SF’s “wild yeast” that they can then take home and make “real” sourdough.

Really! I thought it was a bit extreme, to say the least.

It is a pleasantly whimsical notion though. I think I’d have to choose New Orleans. I’d brag to everyone how my breads taste like gumbo and beignets, and I’d call it the Voodoo starter!


----------



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Cleaning mushrooms with running water will make them retain water. Not true!


I can’t tell you what a sigh of relief that information brought me!

My “Aunt” Vi used to make incredible stuffed mushrooms. Whenever she’d bring a platter heaped full of them to the table “Uncle” Marty would say “you know how they grow these, don’t you?”

It didn’t quite put me off mushrooms, but I’ve been washing them and feeling guilty about it for years. Now I’m vindicated!


----------



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

Lard is bad for you.

Actually, that’s a myth started by chemical companies pushing their trans fat products. Lard is actually quite healthy as it contains the good fats, but hasn’t any of the bad ones!


----------



## JustJoel (May 15, 2018)

Baking soda will remove odors from the fridge. “How could it even DO that” remarked one chef. Save your baking soda for baking and upset tummies!


----------



## roadfix (May 15, 2018)

Putting an avocado pit in guacamole will keep it from turning brown.

Not really.   The surface of guacamole in contact with air will turn brown.   Regardless, my wife swears it really works...


----------



## Kayelle (May 15, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Putting an avocado pit in guacamole will keep it from turning brown.
> 
> Not really.   The surface of guacamole in contact with air will turn brown.   *Regardless, my wife swears it really works...*



 Don't bother your wife and I with facts...I swear it works too. 
Go ahead, do a test with two small bowls.


----------



## JustJoel (May 17, 2018)

Active dry yeast does not need sugar to activate it, or even make it “bloom” faster. Granulated sugar isn’t food for yeast! Add a tablespoon of flour from your total flour to the warm water. The yeast’ll like that!


----------

